# "Sony is under major pressure to cut the price of the Vita"



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

*“PS Vita’s quite expensive,” said Takeda, 36, an event planner in Tokyo, who owns both a PlayStation Portable and Nintendo Co. DS handheld machine.* “I don’t think I’ll be one of those people rushing to buy it on the release date.”

Takeda helps illustrate why pressure is building on Sony to cut prices of its newest game machine after Nintendo slashed the cost of its new 3-D portable player to as low as $169 and as more gamers flock to Apple Inc. (AAPL)’s iPhone and iPad to play titles such as Rovio Mobile Oy’s “Angry Birds.” 

*Kazuo Hirai, Sony Chairman Howard Stringer’s top lieutenant, signaled yesterday the company won’t engage in a price war with Nintendo.

“Gamers are increasingly anticipating Sony to lower prices, especially after the 3DS cut,” said Hideki Yasuda, a Tokyo-based analyst at Ace Securities Co. “Sony is under major pressure to cut the price of the Vita or risk a major failure.”*

U.S. consumers will be able to lay their hands on PlayStation Vita, the successor for the model that went on sale in 2004, after Christmas, starting at $249 to $299 for a 3G version. Japanese consumers will be able to buy the Vita, which feature an organic light-emitting diode display and touchpads at the back, by the end of this year from 24,980 yen ($313) to 29,980 yen.

“We have a very good product at a very affordable price,” Hirai, president of Sony’s Consumer & Products Services group, said. *“There’s no need to lower the price just because somebody else that happens to be in the video game industry decided they were going to.”*

Sony, which lost 34 percent of its market value this year, rose 0.1 percent to close at 1,925 yen in Tokyo yesterday. Nintendo climbed 1.1 percent to 11,950 yen in Osaka, narrowing its loss this year to 50 percent.

Reviving demand at the games division is key for Hirai, the frontrunner to succeed Stringer as the head of Sony, as the company faces an eighth consecutive year of losses at the main television business and the online service recovers from its worst hacker attack ever.
Cutting Forecasts

Last week, the maker of Bravia televisions and Walkman music players cut its full-year profit forecast 25 percent, citing sluggish demand for TVs. Nintendo lowered its annual profit forecast 82 percent.

Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft Corp. (MSFT), maker of the Xbox 360 and Kinect gaming devices, are confronting new competitors in the gaming industry who are beginning to reshape the field.

Among them is Cupertino, California-based Apple, which estimates it’s sold more than 200 million mobile devices capable of downloading and playing games. Apple’s App Store offers a choice of more than 100,000 game and entertainment applications to users of the iPad, iPhone and iPod Touch.

“The market opportunity for specialist devices is shrinking rather than growing” because of the convergence of activities into a single device, said Piers Harding-Rolls, a senior analyst at a research firm IHS.

“Angry Birds,” a popular mobile-phone game where players slingshot birds at pigs hiding behind barricaded wood and stone shelters, is aiming for 100 million downloads in China alone. Customers are also flocking to online games such as ‘Farmville’ and ‘Cityville’ on Facebook Inc.’s social-networking site.

*“The environment for portable game players has become more difficult because of smartphones,” said Koki Shiraishi, an analyst at Daiwa Securities Group Inc., who estimates shipments of the PS Vita will be about half of the PlayStation Portable sold during the product’s first two years.*

Hirai isn’t alone in expecting Sony to resist price cuts.

*“The customers Sony is targeting with its Vita are those willing to spend a lot of money,” said Shiro Mikoshiba, an analyst at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Tokyo. “That’s a valid strategy even if the volume’s low as long as it can sustain the higher price.”

Sony is unlikely to cut prices until next year, said Harding-Rolls, a London-based analyst at IHS. The company may sell 36 million PlayStation Vitas by 2015, short of the 46 million PSPs sold at the same stage of its lifecycle, he wrote in an e-mail.*

*“If strong titles aren’t there for Vita, there is a risk I might have to cut my targets,”* said Kazuharu Miura, an analyst at SMBC Nikko Securities Inc. in Tokyo, who expects Vita sales will reach 2.5 million units by March.[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Via



Source

Please read the thread fully before posting, I know most of you will read the title and post anyway.
Sony doesn't have to lower the price like said in the article, it's at a great price now considering what you're getting with it.
All that's needed is some solid 3rd party titles, maybe see a few new IPs (Gravity Daze is looking to be one great game)

Also Square Enixs comment on Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest 20 being on smartphones is becoming more true by the day.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

I honestly don't think it to be that much, I wouldn't mind if they did listen to these guys though and lowered it.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 5, 2011)

'Im certainly not saying "not to lower the price" but i dont think they are in all that much of a difficult place.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 5, 2011)

Considering what if offers the price is fair, I really doubt it'll fail just because of that.

And he also mentions how people are going for angry birds and other mobile games.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think they need to lower it. It'll be the same price as the 3DS at launch, and it's more worth the money than the 3DS IMO.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Bullshit article.

Just a nice thing I've read in another forum:

Nintendo announces a glasses-free 3D handheld while the DS is riding high.
Nintendo shows a system that blows people away at E3, with everyone citing the amazing 3D, great graphics, and huge lineup.
Sony announces a PSP2 called the Vita with dual touch panels and 3G and PS3-like power, everyone is blown away.
The 3DS comes out for $250, and suddenly people think the 3D's terrible, the graphics suck, and the lineup is shit and it underperforms.
Vita is announced to be $250, everyone flips their minds at the low, low price for that hardware and what a bargain it'll be.
Nintendo cuts the 3DS price by $80 in the first six months, personally apologizes to its early adopters, and gives them free games.
Investors and commentators claim that the Vita is now fucked at $250 because it's priced too high.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

The price gap is still plenty competitive for the Vita. If people were willing to spend $250 on the 3DS with a gimped launch line-up, they're more than willing to spend $250 on a Vita with a solid launch line-up.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 5, 2011)

So the reason they should cut the price is because of the oh-so-scary-and-dominating-game: angry birds?
*sigh* 

Different audience draws between the two... Granted, however, smart phones are certainly draining the attention from consoles in Japan, but not everywhere... Of course, sony has its japan fan base covered as soon as they can get capcom to release a new monster hunter for it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Some Sony Guy said:
			
		

> We have a very good product at a very affordable price. There’s no need to lower the price just because somebody else that happens to be in the video game industry decided they were going to.



Wow, Sony sounds extremely arrogant. 
$300 for a version without the basic limitation, and they think that's not too much? That's more than the PS3 is being sold for now, which I'm inclined to believe is much more powerful and has much more software.

Jesus, Sony. You're starting to sound like Apple, and I don't like it.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 5, 2011)

it worth more the $250($299, 3g version)

for what it can do, it at a great price


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

ugh i was thinking the same while taking a dump today, it will be tough for Vita to compete price wise with the 3ds cheaper than a Dsi XL


----------



## Coto (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd pay those $250 just because the hardware Vita has, as for 3DS don't even think about it...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

I do agree, this article sucks.  The mere logic of it oozes of ignorance and cheapness.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> it worth more the $250($299, 3g version)
> 
> for what it can do, it at a great price


i know
very reasonable price it
developers like it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wow, Sony sounds extremely arrogant.
> $300 for a version without the basic limitation, and they think that's not too much? That's more than the PS3 is being sold for now, which I'm inclined to believe is much more powerful and has much more software.



$300 for a version with just 3G added. It's not like a WiFi-only model will be completely gimped of everything.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't see a problem with a nice little price cut unless they're at a loss. What more will really happen besides a ton of lulz worldwide?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weren't a vast number of people complaining only a few months ago because $250 is far too much for a handheld?

And if anything, it's the quote that bothers me the most.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Weren't a vast number of people complaining only a few months ago because $250 is far too much for a handheld?



Nope. I never remember universal bawwwing at the 3DS price. The Vita price just offered a lot more bang for the same amount of buck. Considering people thought it was gonna be like $400, it was a pretty satisfying price point.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$250 is too much for 3DS.
$250 isn't much for Vita.

That's what people said. When Sony announced the price, they said "if the hardware Sony is putting on this thing can be priced $250, why is the 3DS priced for $250 too?"

Suddenly, price cut. And it was NOT becauce of Vita, it was because the thing wasn't selling like they wanted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Seriously?



Yes. There were people crying but people who would buy the 3DS no matter what bought it anyway and I remember tons of people flocking to its defense (just like I'm doing to the Vita now).


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 5, 2011)

If they cut the price that means they'll cut down the specs.
But I want to buy a portable PS3, not an enhanced PSP.


----------



## marcus134 (Aug 5, 2011)

Financial analyst are always near sighted and misinformed when it comes to electronics, by saying that the ipad is a strong competitor to the big 3, he totally discredited himself and proved that he doesn't understand a thing on the gaming console market since the ipad/pod target a totally different market, and people doesn't buy those device as primary gaming device.

I remember an article from a financial analyst a few years ago saying that by 2010 desktop computers won't exist anymore.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Honestly, the appeal for this is exactly the same as the appeal for the 3DS, neither of them really present anything "groundbreaking".

IMO, neither the 3DS or the PSV are worth $250.  I don't care about HD Graphics and I don't care about 3D, I just want a good library.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Honestly, the appeal for this is exactly the same as the appeal for the 3DS, neither of them really present anything "groundbreaking".
> 
> IMO, neither the 3DS or the PSV are worth $250.  I don't care about HD Graphics and I don't care about 3D, I just want a good library.


This... I can't agree any more than what we have right here.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Honestly, the appeal for this is exactly the same as the appeal for the 3DS, neither of them really present anything "groundbreaking".


No, it's not. Unless you consider it being the games, then the answer is yes.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite contradictory to what you've been saying of 3DS games so far.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't contradictory.

The games from 3DS (the ones released right now) aren't appealing for me. I will pay $250 for Vita because I think the games and features it offers are pretty much superior to anything else we have available on the handheld market.

And diferently from the 3DS, I think it has more potential for great innovations in portable gaming. Kinda like the DS had when it was released (and why I bought one in the first place).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind explaining what you meant when you said "Unless you consider it being the games, then the asnwer is yes." then?

As far as I can see, they have the same appeal, nothing about the systems themselves make them truly "first day buy"-ish.  It was the games people wanted, and it was the games that drew them too the systems.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> nothing about the systems themselves make them truly "first day buy"-ish.


I will forever keep posting this.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2c35Ab--Vs[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I was talking about the consoles not being groundbreaking or appealing being equal in both cases. At least that's not the case of Vita.

You see, Nintendo brought the 3D as the thing that people would die to buy the console, it was so important for them that they made it the focus of the console (they even destroyed - IMO - one of the things that made the DS being so appealing, the bottom screen, by making the top screen being the focus of the action). The result? That wasn't the case, as they even admitted. At least, wasn't the case for $250. For the price it's now, it's more appealing.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> That's more than the PS3 is being sold for now, which I'm inclined to believe is much more powerful and has much more software.



I don't disagree, but the PS3 is bigger, not portable, and requires external interfaces to use it, like controllers and a TV. Plus, cramming technology into small spaces increases costs.

Very few people felt the PSVita was expensive for what it contained as the only real comparison was the 3DS at the same price. Now people are up in arms because they aren't the same price anymore and think Sony should drop the price, which I think is stupid.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree, the 3D didn't have the appeal Nintendo thought it would, 'tis why I said it's appeal was equal to that of the Vita, not talking game-wise but rather system-wise.  And since both the system's prices are "what they should be", I'd say it levels them out.  Of course, appeal is all a matter of opinion, anyway.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's where I don't agree with you. System wise, the Vita is much more appealing than the 3DS. But I'll not lost my time explaining what the Vita has that the 3DS don't, people can decide that by looking for the information of both systems.
You're right about appeal being a matter of oppinion.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Like like Hirai said, just because someone else decided to lower their price doesnt mean Sony has to do it too. 
Hardware wise, I am sure the PSV costs A LOT more than a 3DS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree, the 3D didn't have the appeal Nintendo thought it would,


maybe if it had a better release lineup it would have had a lot more appeal. was gonna get a 3ds from the start but soon as i seen it's shitty casual fuck up of a lineup on release i changed my mind instantly.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 5, 2011)

The market is simply in deep crisis. People have a lot less money to spend than in 2006, and that gets reflected in the 3DS' sales.

The Vita might be an amazing device, but if it gets released at 249$, it'll be doomed with little sales, just like the 3DS (at least pre-price cut).

People aren't ready to shell out all this money right now, especially when they still feel comfortable with their previous-gen devices like the DS and the PSP.

The only ones who would buy them (the next-gen consoles, that is) right now are the hardcore gamers and the fanboys (which, trust me, are a REAL minority in the market shares).


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're talking system-wise, not game-wise.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

doesnt make a bit of difference games is what sells systems 

no games = no sales


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> doesnt make a bit of difference games is what sells systems
> 
> no games = no sales


Of course it does, but in this case it's irrelevant.

Anyway, the reason the line up sucked is because Nintendo decided to try an experimental idea (the amazing idea of putting complete 3rd party support as the line up) on an already experimental concept of a console.  They failed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

the 3ds has 1 game worth getting and that's OOT but that's not even a new game it's mainly a remake the rest is CRAP SW mainly. we'll see what happens in September though.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the 3ds has 1 game worth getting and that's OOT but that's not even a new game it's just a remake the rest is CRAP SW mainly. we'll see what happens in September though.


There's Samurai Warriors, SSFIV, Dead or Alive, that's 4.  And I don't see why a remake makes it any worse, I like remakes.  The reason I don't like this particular one is because it was pure and lazy.

We're starting to get off the tracks, though.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Can we all agree to ignore Bladexdsl?

He makes crap posts, fail troll posts and doesn't read anything.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Can we all agree to ignore prowler_?
> 
> His an inconsiderate, smartass of a prick!.


great idea enjoy OBLIVION


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This particular one", which is? 

*Without the same eye candy*, 3DS should be enough to have a game like Gravity Daze.

Oh and I forgot to mention that I didn't even think that the psv true power (not like it need anymore power >.>).


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Without the same eye candy, 3DS should be enough to have a game like Gravity Daze.








Honestly, we've only seen a few PVs and you're now saying the 3DS can handle it?


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The market is simply in deep crisis. People have a lot less money to spend than in 2006, and that gets reflected in the 3DS' sales.
> 
> The Vita might be an amazing device, but if it gets released at 249$, it'll be doomed with little sales, just like the 3DS (at least pre-price cut).
> 
> ...


I disagree with the first quote. People didn't buy the 3DS because it was wrong priced for what it offers. No software = no sales.

If the Vita comes with what it's showing, a great line-up and great multiplayer characteristics, and still fails, then I'll be a retro handheld gamer forever. Because if this shit on iDevices that people call games are the future, then the future is a bad place, and I'll not be there.

It's doing everything good and has potential to be one of the best handheld devices for gaming, ever.

Also, it'll get released at $249 and will do fine, they can't make the price go even lower, unless they cut everything that makes it appealing. Sony doesn't have to be the first for it to be sucessfull.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

I do think Sony will have some issues for the same reason like last time: casuals flock to handhelds, "core" generally flock to consoles.

That's why the PS3 is doing good, and the PSP is not. It could be the same unless Sony steps up and focuses on the better paying audience. Just because people bought the 3DS for 250 doesn't mean they'll buy the PSV for 250.

250 was an atrocious price that only fanboys bought into (including myself). Think of the general audience.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I do think Sony will have some issues for the same reason like last time: casuals flock to handhelds, "core" generally flock to consoles.
> 
> That's why the PS3 is doing good, and the PSP is not. It could be the same unless Sony steps up and focuses on the better paying audience. Just because people bought the 3DS for 250 doesn't mean they'll buy the PSV for 250.
> 
> 250 was an atrocious price that only fanboys bought into (including myself). Think of the *general audience*.


Which is basically the audience the games were for, save some of the later games and SSFIV.  This is rather oxymoronic and does not bode well for sales.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

I stopped reading when Angry Birds was being used as a core point.


----------



## HateBreed (Aug 5, 2011)

if they have a good launch then the price wouldn't matter. Even for the 3ds i wouldn't have minded the price if it had had good launch games.. i understand at the launch of the ds they had a bad launch line up but it was because nintendo wasnt sure if it would catch on. but for the 3ds they should have know to get it right from the start. as for sony, they are trying to get it right, its not over priced its correctly priced because it packs so much power and so many features. with the touch screen alone you should expect to get a good line up of mobile phone game ports like a decent traditional angry birds which was made for touch screens. as for people expecting a price cut, dont expect one the psp go took ages to come down and that was just a revamp of the psp, and people still bought it,


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I do think Sony will have some issues for the same reason like last time: casuals flock to handhelds, "core" generally flock to consoles.
> 
> That's why the PS3 is doing good, and the PSP is not.


Nope. The PSP isn't doing good because it simply offer nothing appealing to most of the people. It's dead on the west since - almost - the release. They gave the priority to save the PS3 and forgot about the PSP, that's why it's doing bad.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus it's overcrowded with Japanese niche games, which is great for me, but for the average gamer it's not so great as these games are overlooked by them.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of what I meant with "general audience". They're not appealing to the crowd their marketing at.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japanese people? Yeah, hard to appeal to them outside of Japan.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSP is still selling solid here, especially on the second-hand market. There are loads of people grabbing up a PSP now, already completely hacked, for less than 70 euros/dollars! It's still very much alive here, and that's not because it 'has nothing appealing'.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sales says otherwise. Seriously, the PSP is dead in the west. Software is the problem, we have nothing coming from Sony to the PSP this year.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then devs would start making cheap app games...we'd be doomed as gamers.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second hand doesn't help Sony at all. If anything, that is a contribution to killing the system when people don't buy new. If Sony is making little profit off the PSP in games (and the games don't sell that well), and systems are primarily circulating the second hand market and not really being sold new, then the system might as well be dead.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> If the games the iDevices/Android have are what you call appealing to "general audience", then yeah, not only Vita, but 3DS too are doomed.
> 
> Of course, that won't be the case. The experience the portables offer are different to the experience iOS/Android/Console games offer.
> 
> If Vita can be a jack-of-all-trades when it's come to games (in other words, have since $0.99 to $40 games in it), it will do fine.


Right. I never excluded the 3DS in my statement. And by general audience, I also mean that Sony should release games that would do well, like... games that the west want. Be that racing, fighting...


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uncharted: Golden Abyss maybe?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at Monster Hunter Portable 3rd's sales. Everyone knows that Monster Hunter sells like hotcakes in Japan. This one instead sold just 100'000 units.

The market's in crisis, imho.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't buy a 3DS because of the shitty release day lineup and because the Vita price was way better(yes same price but still way better)adn because the Vita blew me away at E3.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Uncharted: Golden Abyss maybe?


Exactly! Games that appeal to the west. And the PSV only has that, and maybe Killzone (no one I know has even heard of Killzone).

The 3DS generally has more games that the West is familiar to (Mario, Zelda) while Sony needs to make those games. It's the benefit of being a gaming company for so long.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 5, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Second hand doesn't help Sony at all. If anything, that is a contribution to killing the system when people don't buy new. If Sony is making little profit off the PSP in games (and the games don't sell that well), and systems are primarily circulating the second hand market and not really being sold new, then the system might as well be dead.


I know that but in my book a dead system is a system that is barely played any more. Systems like the NES and SNES are dead because approximately 5% of it's users still play them regularly. The PSP may not sell that much any more when you look at the numbers, but we all know a ton of people still play them everyday. And Sony is still releasing some games for the system, although most quality titles like FF Type-0 are Japan only.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> And Sony is still releasing some games for the system, although most quality titles like FF Type-0 _might be_ Japan only.


FTFY.


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the 100 000 figure was just in one quarter. It's done 4,700 thousand units according to Capcom.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's right. They've just updated VGChartz, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh well, I retire my point then


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see... cheap games are a tendency, even if I don't like them personally... I would embrace them if I was Sony. There's nothing wrong in having cheap AND meaty games in the same platform. That's what makes Steam appealing in PC gaming.

EDIT: @Raulpica, don't believe VG Chartz numbers, seriously.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, Sony experimented with PSMinis. That didn't go so well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, Sony experimented with PSMinis. That didn't go so well.



PSMinis were primarily a gimmick for the Go, and the Go failed. I mean, it doesn't help that most of the Mini's are total poop, but the failure of the PSP that they were marketing the Mini's towards didn't help.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, Sony experimented with PSMinis. That didn't go so well.








 Minis are still going and doing well.

Hell, games that started off as Minis are turning into full PSN titles.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uncharted, Call of Duty, Killzone, Bioshock, WipeOut... these games all have appeal in the West market.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never owned a sony console and dont plan to start with the vita. There are just few to no games on it that I'm interested in. The hardware does look good though, and I think the $250 that they are charging is a fair price, especially at launch. The people sony is aiming at are the so-called "hardcore gamers". Whether the vita costs $180 or $250, if the games are there, those gamers will buy it.

The 3DS *could* have been a success even at $250, if only the games had been there! A console isn't going to sell in large numbers if there is nothing to play on it. If sony can have games ready that people want to pay for, then they should probably do alright.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and that's what is bothering me: will the PSV still have this support 2-3 years in?

Nintendo is supporting their own system; there will be no loss in support.

However, 3rd parties are what keep the PSP/PSV afloat. And 3rd parties can be fickle (Capcom).


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

I think we need more Japan localizations actually in general. Wii,PS3,psv, 3ds,wii u, etc


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I think we need more Japan localizations actually.


Those won't help the PSP in sales at all. The PSP is dead. There is no motivation any more.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo still doesn't know how to do it right what with the price of the DSiware/3DSware/VC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It would actually be smart to take advantage of this and give out app-like yet meaty games at a small yet appealing price as you said.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my crystal ball doesn't says anything about that. But I'm sure Sony is serious about this portable, this time. They learned a lot with the PSP and the PS3 errors too. Hence what we're seeing, the price, etc.

Sony SURE IS supporting this shit, everything announced is at least good.

@Minis

They're doing fine. They just need even more cheaper games. I hope that, with PS Suite, this can happen.

What I have in mind is something like:

PS Suite games - $0.99~$4.99
Minis - $5~$7
PSN Ports (from PS3): $7~$15
PSP games: $10~$25
Vita games: $30~$40

EDIT: @Slyakin

I agree. The localizations aren't selling that well. But if Vita is sucessfull, they can still localize games from the PSP to the Vita and release then in the PSN.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> “If strong titles aren’t there for Vita, there is a risk I might have to cut my targets,”



this is enough of a statement to summarize what is required of sony when the system is released

@prowler its an interesting and fresh game but still not a first day buy for many ppl


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disagreeing, this would cause some Americans to look at the PSP.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S92nVSb3OUs[/youtube]


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord that looks amazing.

But... it won't work. I know the exact reaction my group of school friends would say: "That's just another [censored] Jap game".

They are relentless, and so is the American market.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Vanillaware does good in the American market.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> But... it won't work. I know the exact reaction my group of school friends would say: "That's just another [censored] Jap game".



I honestly just think the issue is that you have a shitty group of friends in terms of gaming.


----------



## HateBreed (Aug 5, 2011)

thats not fair the psp had so much potentials but it got hacked so early on.. with custom firmware at 1.5 if you can get the cames free like completly free (without modchip or in ds case flashcarts) why make games for a system when the whole population can get them for free. Most people dont know what a flashcart is and thats why not everyone has one. if the dsi had been software hacked shit if the 3ds had been software hacked. no one would bother making games for it bc its a flippin software hack that anyone can get their grubby hands on. when people hack a system for some shitty homebrew they leave the door wide open for piracy. widespread piracy leads to lack of support lack of support leads to a dead system. sony can update and patch firmware but the people will just not update and patch their own firmware


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...

But now that I think about it, it COULD do good. I mean, Catherine did great in sales.

I would do anything to make my friends/American market see the good in these games.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

lol...

believe it or not...but that is still a niche market in the US.  you may know people with the same gaming taste as you, but they tend to be gathered in small pockets throughout the country...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another RPG on the PSP?

Oh wow, no one saw that coming.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sigh* Don't we all...


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 5, 2011)

They don't need to lower the price at all and if they end up doing so it wouldn't have to be by much.
A portable as powerful as the Vita will surely get some awesome 3rd party games and  new ips.
Hell if the Vita is still alive and kicking when I'm through Uni I want to develop a game or 2 for it.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember when people were saying it'll cost over 400-500 dollars, and kept saying that it would be the most expensive portable gaming device ever. People were worried

Then Sony came in and told us that it would only cost 249.99. Couple of my friends went nuts after hearing the price. I had suddenly gained a huge respect for Sony.

I remember those days.



I'm still going to pick a Vita as soon as it's released.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmm... $250 is pretty expensive, but I originally thought it was going to be like $400-500. Not too bad a price though... you get quite a bit of bang for your buck.

EDIT: 

a bit off topic, but...
Wasn't there some team making a flashcart for the Vita? Joy-something... forgot the name.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2011)

You do know this is Sony? ...right? The only way they'll cut the price is to take something out of the system. Which is what they did with the PS3, if anybody remembers.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 6, 2011)

I foresee this being very similar to the PS3, the people that really want the handheld will gladly pay for it on release, others will just wait.  Sony will eventually lower the price and many more people will buy in.  It will have a slow start, but eventually have a large base of people that own the handheld.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> You do know this is Sony? ...right? The only way they'll cut the price is to take something out of the system. Which is what they did with the PS3, if anybody remembers.



Because it'd pretty much be physically impossible for them to make a decent profit on keeping the PS3 the same but halving the price. The Slim was a gamble in itself and it paid off. The only people who bitch about a lack of PS2 compatibility are just whiny pricks who don't understand how products work.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 6, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> You do know this is Sony? ...right? The only way they'll cut the price is to take something out of the system. Which is what they did with the PS3, if anybody remembers.



What can they take out of the Vita that isn't required by it? The PS3 had PS2 backwards compatibility via having the actual PS2 hardware inside it. Removing that did not affect official PS3 software. Removal of Other OS did not affect official PS3 software either.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or those with a huge stock of ps2 games and a broken ps2...

anyway, maybe they cant take out that much, but they can downgrade it... remove features like movie player and browser (to be unlocked by purchasing them over psn later) downgrade cameras, use a worse display, worse wlan antenna, worse touchscreen... you get what i mean


anyway, i dont think that cutting the price any more (since 250 is already a cut price... just cut well in advance) is an option, not now, and if they cant sell enough vitas, probably not later either. reducing the price of any electronic gadget really is only possible after it already sold well, or if you had a high price to begin with.
where nintendo had the option to go cheaper, since they actually made a profit with hardware sales, sony will be much more bound to its price. they are probably as cheap as they can allow themselves to be.

its simple haggling. you dont start with the lowest you are willing to go, do you?


----------



## Xale (Aug 6, 2011)

I think the price is pretty reasonable considering what it can do, the 3ds was way overpriced, it needed a price cut


----------



## ninditsu (Aug 6, 2011)

i think the prices were right. 3DS just less playable with the small range of games


----------



## dickfour (Aug 6, 2011)

The Vita is an amazing piece of hardware. $250 doesn't seem bad at all but hey if they want to cut the cost all the better


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 6, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> The Vita is an amazing piece of hardware. $250 doesn't seem bad at all but hey if they want to cut the cost all the better
> It really is, however, there are better things to spend your money on, the lower the price, the better. I usually search Amazon or Craigslist for products with a lower price, the lower the price, the more my parents would take into consideration.
> 
> QUOTE(ninditsu @ Aug 5 2011, 08:14 PM) i think the prices were right. 3DS just less playable with the small range of games


Yes, if the gaming library was a bit higher on release date, I believe it would've been even more successful.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

Personally I don't think $250 is right for any handheld.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonder what the actual cost of parts for the 3DS and PSV are.

No, not that unofficial pricing, but from people who work at the company.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think $250 is right for any handheld.


I remember when I first got a GBA SP for 70$, it's alot harder to try to buy games nowadays with these huge prices. :C


----------



## machomuu (Aug 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Wonder what the actual cost of parts for the 3DS and PSV are.
> 
> No, not that unofficial pricing, but from people who work at the company.


Does it really matter?
Fact:
Nintendo is not selling at a loss.
Fact:
At its current price, Sony will be.

I mean, it's fine if you want to wonder, but that's all we really need to know.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would jump straight on the PS2 compatibility.. Anyway, we'll just have to play the waiting game. They've already halved the ram (which isn't a big deal). There's still a bit of damage that can be done.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 6, 2011)

What's up with the bullshit articles lately?



Sony doesn't need to cut their prices, the PSV is quite reasonably priced as it is.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 6, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> What's up with the bullshit articles lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Sony doesn't need to cut their prices, the PSV is quite reasonably priced as it is.




Honestly? I agree with this. If it's truly as powerful as we are lead to believe it is? $250 is a damn good price.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 6, 2011)

The real threat is that hand held gaming is rapidly becoming not just about Sony's toy or Nintendo's toy.

All I want for Christmas Santa baby is a tablet.

All the Vita has going for it, is it is still cheaper than a tablet. The moment the tablet is the same price, the jig is up for Sony and Nintendo isolated market privilege.

There's nothing a Vita can do, that I really want done. Just another hand held game toy, with a lot of power on a screen that is too small. The power is not worth it. I'd rather have that power on something with a 10 inch screen.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Personally I don't think $250 is right for any handheld.


Good thing that Apple does not overprice its products *IRONY!*


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The price gap is still plenty competitive for the Vita. If people were willing to spend $250 on the 3DS with a gimped launch line-up, they're more than willing to spend $250 on a Vita with a solid launch line-up.



80 dollar price difference, battery life, game cost, launch features, backwards compatibility and overall performance of the system will be the deciding factors. Seeing as how the PSP Vita won't be out world wide until next year, they are going to be far behind Nintendo for sales figures.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 6, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention Nintendo's better reputation in portables, bigger library of games, and the STILL major price difference between the new "DS" and the soon to be new "PSP", it's still going to hurt them.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 6, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't that all a rumor, and that Sony said themselves the RAM amount was not reduced?


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 6, 2011)

It's at a good price but...although i wont be getting it before it gets lowered to $250 or less in australia.
Donno about others.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 6, 2011)

They'd lose money on each of them if they lowered it below 250$. Hell, with 250$, they probably are losing money already, so a price cut is out of question.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm just worried Sony will follow the iPad route and add some features (GPS for example) only on the 3G version.

Anyway, back on topic. $250 is an affordable price for a handheld (need I mention with quad core processors?) There's no need to lower the price IMO.

They COULD however set bundles at launch (1 console, 1 game, 1 case?) at maybe a lower price then the 3 combined so that people can reconsider. But that's just me.


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 6, 2011)

How does everyone seem to know that Sony will lose money if the sell at $250 ?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 6, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> How does everyone seem to know that Sony will lose money if the sell at $250 ?


Development cost, mass production, costs per unit etc etc.
they are not making any profit with the price they are selling it at.


----------



## prowler (Aug 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source.

Sony has learned from the PS3.


----------



## kevan (Aug 6, 2011)

My quick view on the matter.

The Vita is priced right, The 3DS currently selling for $300 Aus was priced horribly wrong.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you think that something so powerful will make Sony money? Their biggest sources of profits from the Vita will be from game sales as well as accessories since those things are easy to make money off of, hell they didn't make a lot of money off the original PSP and it took them like 3 years to make it profitable which also in effect killed it.


----------



## Pippin666 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am clearyl not buying this HUGE piece of cr*p.  It's big, bulky, fragile AND NOT PORTABLE AT ALL.  

Pip'


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> I am clearyl not buying this HUGE piece of cr*p.  It's big, bulky, fragile AND NOT PORTABLE AT ALL.
> 
> Pip'



Thank you for that in depth insight. It almost moved me to tears.


----------



## prowler (Aug 7, 2011)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> I am clearyl not buying this HUGE piece of cr*p.  It's big, bulky, fragile AND NOT PORTABLE AT ALL.
> 
> Pip'


Vita is not that big compared to a 2000 actually.
I would post the image but cba searching.

Troll harder.

@emigre you are my new favourite temper.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a news post about it somewhere on the temp, don't feel like looking it up, though.


----------



## clegion (Aug 7, 2011)

250 bucks for something that is well near PS3 worthy... in a portable package , they are still asking for a price drop? and here I am considering to buy the 3g version


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 7, 2011)

i'm interested in the device but don't see a point in even offering a 3g version...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't care if it gives me free ice cream every time I turn it on, I'm not paying $300 for a handheld gaming device.

... Although that would be pretty awesome.

MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

Than pay $250 for the Wifi model.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Eh, that's still a little much for me.

But I'm more of the retro-type gamer anyway.

Give me a GBA over a 3DS or Vita, and I'll be happy.


----------



## clegion (Aug 8, 2011)

And Now with the Vita power imagine how much retro gaming emulation you can CRAM in there , The PSP had a lot, suffice to say the Vita will have more


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> The market is simply in deep crisis. People have a lot less money to spend than in 2006, and that gets reflected in the 3DS' sales.
> 
> The Vita might be an amazing device, but if it gets released at 249$, it'll be doomed with little sales, just like the 3DS (at least pre-price cut).
> 
> ...



Street Fighter is pretty good. Ocarina of Time is something I'd consider a system seller though. Don't get me wrong, I love OoT on the N64, but the 3DS version is putting up one hell of a fight against it. The only thing I'm having trouble is the Ocarina playing. Before I would be able to play it perfectly and memorize everything. But in this I'm having trouble remembering the Sun Song or whatever it's called. But playing with sound on GREATLY helps.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 8, 2011)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> I am clearyl not buying this HUGE piece of cr*p.  It's big, bulky, fragile AND NOT PORTABLE AT ALL.
> 
> Pip'


So Notebooks/Netbooks/Ipads/Tablets in general aren't portable, I assume.

Also, thanks for your oppinion.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> I am clearyl not buying this HUGE piece of cr*p.  It's big, bulky, fragile AND NOT PORTABLE AT ALL.
> 
> Pip'


Wait...are you being serious?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Pippin666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not. The PSV isn't THAT big, especially compared to the DSi XL.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 8, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3DS is about the size of a DS lite. The XL is more near the Vita's size.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 8, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> The 3DS is about the size of a DS lite. The XL is more near the Vita's size.


Shit, I actually meant DSi XL. I had the 3DS in my thoughts, so I mis-typed. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to wiki, the XL is 6.3in wide while the psv is 7.2in wide.

Just for reference.

Anyway, these people/this person think the 3ds games should be cut down.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 9, 2011)

Sony will most likely not lower its price at the beginning.  If they can release a few must have games they will have no trouble moving units.  I'm more and more interested in the back touch screen on this device, it looks very promising.  Nintendo could try the "third pillar" concept again to compete on a different level and release an amazing single screen Game Boy model.  Maybe I'm just tired of two screens and using a stylus.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 9, 2011)

People saying "Of course they don't need to lower the price, it's got this and that inside it, it's worth it, I'll definitely buy it" are sort of missing the point. It's not technology fetishists on flash cart forums that the price may be a barrier to, it's the wider market that they need on board to get their userbase up to speed.


----------

